

Functional Programming Wisdom - AliCollins
https://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2013/01/03/Uncle-Bob-on-Functional-Programming

======
dkersten
_It’s in LISP. Which has had fifty-five freaking years to catch on and become
mainstream_

I dislike how a lot of people keep saying that Lisp is 50+ years old when they
talk about Common Lisp or Clojure or whatever. Non of the modern Lisps are
even close to that old. That's like saying that Ruby is 50+ years old because
you can trace it back to algol and fortran. Sure, the original Lisp may be
that old, but the modern dialects in the Lisp family are just that: dialects
in the Lisp family. They're new languages and just because they kinda look
like the original (and really only kinda) doesn't mean that they had _fifty-
five freaking years to catch on_. Clojure has had only about five years, for
example.

